# salt peter jerky



## badland (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking for a recipe for jerky where you use salt peter in the seasoning. You use chunks of meat and just air dry it, the longert it hangs the harder it gets and is salty. Thanks


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

just a thought

I have always heard that naval cooks were instructed to use salt peter in meals before going to port as it causes impotency. ie. whisky d!ck.

This was my grandpa story, he was a cook/ galley man on the USS Ross from 65-67, and later a Radio controller from 67-73' on the same ship.

So, unless you don't have any hot dates coming up i wouldn't advise using salt peter for anything.

Just my own opinion

paige


----------



## badland (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. but the amount you use in this recipe is very small, but I do know what you are saying. Some old timers out there I know have heard of it or made it, some may not use salt peter in it though. I know after its hung until ready its rock hard and you have to tear or cut off chunks to chew.


----------

